
Apologies – Startup School Acceptance Error - gmonk
You had one job! &gt;&gt;<p>&quot;Hello,<p>We are deeply sorry to have to send this email, but unfortunately an error occurred in the software that triggers acceptance emails. The acceptance email was sent to you even though we are unfortunately not able to include you in the Startup School Advisor Track.<p>Although you are not in the Advisor Track, you have, in fact, been accepted to audit Startup School and will have access to all of the content just as soon as it is made available.<p>Again, we regret having made this error and raised your expectations unnecessarily. We hope you continue working on your startup and that Startup School is a huge help.<p>You can sign into your profile at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.startupschool.org&#x2F;go<p>Geoff and Adora &#x2F; Y Combinator&quot;
======
iopuy
Sounds like a win to me, they accepted you for the Audit track! Any idea on
what that track entails for office hours?

~~~
andrew_wc_brown
I think anyone who signed up in time were put on the audit track if not
accepted into the advisor track. I don't believe it has any community feedback
which is what I really wanted. I spun up a facebook group for this reason.

[https://www.facebook.com/groups/229021634448412/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/229021634448412/)

